# au mieux/du mieux/de son mieux/le mieux possible



## Manuchao

Hola a todos!
Estoy traduciendo una receta de cocina y tengo un problema con una frase del final. A ver si me podeis ayudar. Dice así:
*Pour servir présenter à l'assiette en décorant au mieux:*
les tranches de pommes
le canard coupé en tranches transversales
napper avec la sauce aux groseilles

La frase en negrita la he traducido por *Para servir, presentar en el plato decorando en el mejor de los casos.*

Pero lo de "en el mejor de los casos" no me suena nada bien. ¿Alguien sabe cómo puedo traducir más correctamente la oración?
Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

au mieux: lo mejor que se pueda

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Manuchao

Muchas gracias!
No había entendido el sentido de la expresión


----------



## pacobabel

Nueva pregunta​
¡hola!

*au mieux*
Normalmente esa expresión se traduce por "en el mejor de los casos" (i.e., según la acepción del trésor, lo mejor posible en las circunstancias óptimas), pero en mi texto parece significar simplemente "lo mejor posible" y no "en el mejor de los casos". ¿Alguien me lo confirma?

"Les chois et omissions des médias peuvent être au mieux compris (et parfois même compris de manière exemplaire et avec une clarté saisissante) lorsqu'ils sont analysés en ces termes".

Gracias,
p.


----------



## robert33

On pourrait avoir" être compris au mieux". Tu as raison.


----------



## pacobabel

merci robert
p.


----------



## totor

*Au mieux. Lo mejor {posible / que se pueda}; en el mejor de los casos; de la mejor manera posible.*


----------



## GURB

Hola
 Normalemente "au mieux" debería estar entre dos comas. 
Nos has dado toda la puntuación?


----------



## pacobabel

sí, la puntuación es correcta


----------



## robert33

La ponctuation est correcte, sinon le sens serait différent et en contradiction avec le contenu de la parenthèse.


----------



## Tina.Irun

pacobabel said:


> ¡hola!
> Normalmente esa expresión se traduce por "en el mejor de los casos" (i.e., según la acepción del trésor, lo mejor posible en las circunstancias óptimas), pero en mi texto parece significar simplemente "lo mejor posible" y no "en el mejor de los casos". ¿Alguien me lo confirma?
> 
> "Les chois et omissions des médias peuvent être au mieux compris (et parfois même compris de manière exemplaire et avec une clarté saisissante) lorsqu'ils sont analysés en ces termes".
> 
> Gracias,
> p.


 
choisir - choi*x*
Les choix et omissions des médias peuvent être bien mieux compris (et parfois même...)


----------



## lacoba

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour,
Que quiere decir De son mieux?

Ici, des notes pour une conférence publique sur l’Inde et les Védas. Dans ce manuscrit, nous retrouvons par moments l’écriture de sa femme, Marie, qui l’aidait de *son mieux* dans ses travaux.


Gracias,
L


----------



## zaza!

Como mejor podía. De la mejor manera que podía


----------



## totor

*Lo mejor posible.*


----------



## Domtom

que le ayudaba cuanto podía en sus trabajos.


----------



## lacoba

gracias muchachos!


----------



## kat's

Nueva pregunta​
Bonjour,

Comment traduire "du mieux possible" dans ce contexte:

"Lo que me entusiasmaba lo más eran las actividades que me preparaban mis abuelos para que pueda disfrutar de mis vacaciones *lo mejor posible"*

Puis-je le dire ainsi?

Merci ​


----------



## Dentellière

" Lo que más me entusiasmaba eran las actividades que me preparaban mis abuelos para que pudiera disfrutar de mis vacaciones lo mejor posible"

O:  Para que disfrutara ... 

O: Para que pudiera disfrutar lo mejor posible de mis vacaciones


----------



## suroeste

Bonsoir Kat's

j'aurais écrit la même chose que toi sauf qu'à ma connaissance en espagnol on ne répète pas "lo" : "lo que me entusiasba más..."

Attendons l'avis des "hispanohablantes" 

Bonne soirée


----------



## YaniraTfe

kat's said:


> Bonjour,
> Comment traduire "du mieux possible" dans ce contexte:
> 
> "Lo que me entusiasmaba lo más eran las actividades que me preparaban mis abuelos para que pueda disfrutar de mis vacaciones *lo mejor posible"*​
> Puis-je le dire ainsi?​
> Merci


 
Hola!

Estas son mis opciones, por si pueden servir:

_Lo que más me entusiasmaba eran las actividades que me preparaban mis abuelos para poder disfrutar (para que disfrutara) *lo más posible* de mis vacaciones_. 

_Lo que más me entusiasmaba eran las actividades que me preparaban mis abuelos para poder disfrutar (para que disfrutase) de mis vacaciones *al máximo*_. 

Muchos saludos


----------



## suroeste

Merci Yanira !


----------



## Dentellière

YaniraTfe said:


> Hola!
> 
> Estas son mis opciones, por si pueden servir:
> 
> _Lo que más me entusiasmaba eran las actividades que me preparaban mis abuelos para poder disfrutar (para que disfrutara) *lo más posible* de mis vacaciones_.
> 
> _Lo que más me entusiasmaba eran las actividades que me preparaban mis abuelos para poder disfrutar (para que disfrutase) de mis vacaciones *al máximo*_.
> 
> Muchos saludos



(Un sujeto) Para + inf
(Dos sujetos diferentes) Para que + S + Subjuntivo

Mis abuelos me preparaban actividades para poder disfrutar (ellos disfrutaban)
Mis abuelos me preparaban actividades para que (yo) pudiera o pudiese disfrutar

lo más posible / lo mejor posible  / al máximo


----------



## YaniraTfe

suroeste said:


> Merci Yanira !


 
Un placer. ¡Gracias a Ud!


----------



## xdlol123321

Bonjour, je cherche à traduire "J'ai choisi trois documents qui me paraissent illustrer au mieux la notion..." en espagnol.
Est-ce que cela est correct : "He elegido tres documentos que me parecen mejor ilustrar la nocion..." ? (la partie soulignée me pose problème, je n'en suis pas sûr)

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Plusieurs solutions sont possibles, par exemple :

- que me parecen ilustrar mejor...
- que me parecen óptimos par ilustrar...

Y lee este hilo desde el principio, alguna otra opción habrá. 

Gévy


----------



## xdlol123321

Muchas gracias para su respuesta !
Pues, "he elegido tres documentos que me parecen ilustrar mejor la nocion..." es correcto ?


----------

